# Falken tire ?



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

I am about to change a set of tiers on 300zx NA. Just curious if anyone has Falken GRB FK 451.
I am looking for high performance all season.
Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

snowcrash1984 said:


> I am about to change a set of tiers on 300zx NA. Just curious if anyone has Falken GRB FK 451.
> I am looking for high performance all season.
> Thanks for any thoughts.


The FK451's are pretty well rounded as goes performance tyres in the 280 treadwear class. They grip pretty well, are relatively comfortable, and produce less road noise than most of the competition. They aren't really all seasons though, and with that tread pattern I wouldn't trust them in the snow.


----------



## 1badredbird (Nov 29, 2005)

*Tires, Tires, & More Tires!*



ReVerm said:


> The FK451's are pretty well rounded as goes performance tyres in the 280 treadwear class.
> 
> LOOK ONLINE. There are some new tires out now, treadwear rated @ 500!, supposed to be great all seasoners, and still get great grip. The bad thing is I can't remember the tire, nor where I saw it. Sorry dude, you'll just have to do some search'n. Start at Discount tire, and Bestwheel. Maybe search 500 treadwear tires?? Good Luck! 'bird


----------

